# FishingGalvestionTx.com for Bull Reds with cool video and photos



## Emowillcox (May 5, 2016)

Got a chance to go out on the boat with Captain Greg Verm of FishingGalvestonTx.com. Talk about a great time he put us on some nice Bull Red action. Captain Greg supplied the equipment which was some of his stuff he likes to use offshore. Have to admit I was a little skeptical that the rods were going to be too stiff to enjoy the fight like I am use to on the bay, but the off shore rods he was using from FishStix worked super nice and still really allowed us to enjoy the fight. If you have a chance to go and fish Galveston I high recommend calling Captain Greg.. he has lots of experience. He was great to fish with and has nice gear. Here below is a little video and some photos from the trip.


----------

